# Um, a Sibelius-inspired murder mystery



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

http://www.sevensymphonies.com/7SHome.html

"And why does the killer appear to associate each of his attacks with one of the symphonies of the great Finnish composer, Jean Sibelius?"

This might, or very well might not, be a good read. Either way, I think I can see how each of these crimes would pan out:

1/ Russian, histrionic, big
2/ Warm, Italianate. Big climax
3/ Cheerful, pastoral... and rather well-organised. Pause for reflection in the middle
4/ DARK. OK, that one's easy
5/ Epic (and, well, elated. Hmmm). Another big climax. Those 6 chords... OK, I don't want to cross the boundaries of good taste.
6/ Enigmatic, secretive. Oh, and THE BEST
7/ Valedictory. Compact.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Presumably the killer is foiled while planning his eighth murder.


----------

